# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Peplum Top, Long Pants, Hat



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
October, 2013


PEPLUM TOP - LONG PANTS - HAT

US#6 needles
Markers
Carons Simply Soft bright yellow yarn for the top
Orange thread (very thin) with scattered sequins for the top, pants and hat
Carons Simply Soft orange yarn for the pants and hat

PEPLUM TOP

With yellow, cast on 46 stitches. Knit 2 rows.
NOTE: Hold a strand of yellow AND the thin orange thread together to knit the top.
Place markers as follows:
Knit 7, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 14, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 7 = 46 sts.
Purl, slipping markers, with NO INCREASE.
Continue to knit and increase and purl back with no increase until stitches are divided as follows, ending with a purl row:
14 (right back), marker, 23 (sleeve), marker, 28 (front), marker, 23 (sleeve), marker, 14 (left back) = 102 sts.

Sleeves:
Next Row: Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 28, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 14. 
56 sts.
Purl, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm area. This will anchor the two back pieces to the front of the garment.

Bodice:
Continue to work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) with both the yellow yarn and orange thread for 12 rows. DROP THE ORANGE THREAD.
With yellow ONLY, KNIT 4 ROWS.
With BOTH strands, knit 2 rows. DROP THE ORANGE THREAD.
With yellow ONLY, KNIT 2 ROWS.

Peplum:
With yellow ONLY, knit and INCREASE in EVERY OTHER stitch across the row.
Purl 1 row with yellow.
With BOTH strands of yarn, work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows. DROP THE ORANGE THREAD.
With yellow ONLY, knit and INCREASE in every 3rd stitch across the row.
Knit 5 rows. Bind off in knit with yellow.

LONG PANTS

With US#6 needles and orange yarn, cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows.
Next Row: Knit across, increase in FIRST and LAST stitch.
Purl, with no increase.
Continue to knit across and increase in first and last stitch until you have 60 stitches on the needle. 
Purl 1 row.
Knit 30 stitches, PLACE CENTER MARKER, Knit 30 stitches.
Purl, slipping marker.
Next Row: Knit across, increase in FIRST and LAST stitch - WHILE AT THE SAME TIME, increase BEFORE and AFTER the center marker. (4 sts increased).
Purl, slipping marker, with no increase.
Continue in this manner until you have 80 stitches on the needle, ending with purl row. (10 rows).
Next Row: Knit 40 stitches, remove marker, TURN. Purl back on these same 40 stitches. (Leave the other stitches on the needle -to be worked later).
Continue working in stockinet stitch on these 40 stitches for 24 rows.
Next Row: With a strand of orange yarn AND A STRAND OF ORANGE THREAD, work in stockinet stitch for 16 rows. DROP ORANGE THREAD.
With orange yarn, garter stitch (knit every row) for 4 rows. Bind off. 

Attach orange yarn in the middle of the pants (after the completion of the first pant leg), and knit across the remaining 40 stitches. Purl 1 row.
Work this pant leg the same as the first one.

HAT

With US#6 needles and orange yarn, cast on 56 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 10 rows.
Hold a strand of orange yarn and a strand of orange thread and work in stockinet stitch for 14 rows.
Crown:
Knit 2 together across the row. = 28 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Knit 2 together across the row. = 14 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Knit 2 together across the row. = 7 sts.
Cut orange thread and leave a long strand of orange yarn to sew the seam. Thread the orange yarn onto a darning needle and pull the needle through the remaining 7 stitches. Pull up tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,fantastic work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely and thanks for the pattern!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very cute, thanks


----------



## peggypat (Apr 3, 2013)

Love it, so cute. Will wait for PDF. I just can't keep up with these, they are coming so fast. I have a pile waiting for my winter knitting. Thanks again for such cute patterns.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Love it!! what brand of sequined thread did you mix with the yarn?


----------



## Una Svane (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you very much. I am saving all your patterns, they are so beautiful. Look forward to being able to sit down and knit. Thank you again.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Adorable as always ,thank you Elaine!!!!!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

thank you again and again Elaine. What a privilege to have communication with you.


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely, thank you so much !


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

What a beautiful pattern! I am downloading it as I type! Thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Adorable!!! Thanks Elaine.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks again for your patterns! My granddaughter loves them and says all her friends love to visit so they can dress their dolls in wonderful clothes too. I also would like to know about the beaded thread you used. When I go shopping I will pick up some in variety of colors to always be ready! lol


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Love all of yours. Do you have a pattern for the little shoes?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks again for being so generous. You create and post them faster than I can download and print! 

A question: Do you ever sleep? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Adorable :thumbup:


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

love having you back on line. I really look forward to all the patterns you do. I appreciate how easy it is to follow your patterns. Also, your patterns always give me the incentive to add my own creativity
using your patterns as a base. Thank you


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I ordered the orange thread with scattered sequins from:
Turkey-YarnParadise.com
It is an ICE yarn, called Mini Sequin Glitz in orange. I also ordered ICE "thread" yarn, called "Mini Ladder Glitz". This yarn has scattered "eyelashes" throughout.

I ordered these thread-type yarns to use for Halloween costumes, but since I had the Orange (looked more like "pumpkin" to me) yarn and wanted to work a peplum-look pants set, I incorporated the threaded yarn with the bright yellow top to make it coordinate better with the solid orange pants. Then, just for decoration, I added the threaded sequins on the bottom of the pant legs, and continued the same thing with the hat. 

I haven't used the "Mini Ladder Glitz" yet.


----------



## momidol (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for the yarn info, Clothes lovely as always!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

so cute from head to toe. Thanks


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Lovely colors. Here it is in PDF.


Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

[Thanks for the info--Bernat has a new ladder yarn that is glizy like that--it is even sold at Walmart, believe it or not--I should try some!!

quote=Ladyfingers]I ordered the orange thread with scattered sequins from:
Turkey-YarnParadise.com
It is an ICE yarn, called Mini Sequin Glitz in orange. I also ordered ICE "thread" yarn, called "Mini Ladder Glitz". This yarn has scattered "eyelashes" throughout.

I ordered these thread-type yarns to use for Halloween costumes, but since I had the Orange (looked more like "pumpkin" to me) yarn and wanted to work a peplum-look pants set, I incorporated the threaded yarn with the bright yellow top to make it coordinate better with the solid orange pants. Then, just for decoration, I added the threaded sequins on the bottom of the pant legs, and continued the same thing with the hat.

I haven't used the "Mini Ladder Glitz" yet.[/quote]


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> [Thanks for the info--Bernat has a new ladder yarn that is glizy like that--it is even sold at Walmart, believe it or not--I should try some!!
> 
> Are you talking about Bernat Matrix? It doesn't look to me like it has any sequins in it. I wouldn't use enough of this type of yarn to order the ice yarns, but would like to be able to find something to substitute for it. Thanks to all.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here is the pattern for the Mary Jane Shoes and Panties.


Happy Knitting 

Rhyanna


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

[I was in error--it is Premier City Lights--Matrix is discontinues now for quite a few years--but if you look at my projects on Ravelry, you will see my Matrix coat--Acid Matrix knit with black sayelle worsted. Pretty outrageous stuff.

quote=nguthrie1]


kippyfure said:


> [Thanks for the info--Bernat has a new ladder yarn that is glizy like that--it is even sold at Walmart, believe it or not--I should try some!!
> 
> Are you talking about Bernat Matrix? It doesn't look to me like it has any sequins in it. I wouldn't use enough of this type of yarn to order the ice yarns, but would like to be able to find something to substitute for it. Thanks to all.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Adorable as always ,thank you Elaine.
Bravo


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

So adorable!!!! Quit doing this to us.... I have more of your patterns saved on my favorites to last the rest of my life!!!! I don't even know how you have time to do all of this... You must use your time a lot more wise than I do.

Blessings to you and thanks for all the precious outfits that you make and share with us and take time to write out all those patterns... that takes a lot of effort.

You are so special and we appreciate you, jane


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Lovely pattern ... thanks for sharing... :-D


----------



## modahopes (Aug 25, 2014)

thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

I just knit the peplum top. Thanjs but how do I finish the back? Such as closures? I have looked and looked and didn't see any instructions. Thanks again


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Kittysgram: All of the knitted doll clothes patterns created by "Ladyfingers" - that's me - are designed to be sewn all the way from the top to the bottom. There is no need for buttons, snaps, zippers, or Velcro fasteners. Just sew the seams - from neck to hemline, or, with pants, from the waist down each leg. My patterns are simple, easy, basic instructions for quickly knit doll clothes that are meant to be played with - not perched on a "don't touch" shelf. That's why I suggest using washable yarns. Then all you have to do is hold the garment under a faucet, squirt on a dollop of soap, squish with your hands, then rinse out all the soap. Lay the garment flat on a towel to dry, turning it over once or twice, and it's good to go once again. I have done this with knitted outfits with fancy trims, too: beads, metallic threads, eyelash yarn (both long and short), velvet, terry cloth, sequins, etc., etc., etc., everything gets washed, dried and played with over and over again. So, just sew all seams when completing a knitted outfit - and remember to dress the doll "feet first" - Barbie, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll. The garments are designed to fit over their legs, hips, then fit the arms into the sleeve/shoulder area, and finally slip the garment up to her neck. I have created these outfits to be as childproof as possible - and they should last for many years.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank You :sm24:


----------

